# Practice Blades



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I was looking at the Muzzies at Bass Pro and noticed that they had practive blades. What the heck are those?sad_smiles They had the broadhead and replacement blades. Those I understand but what is a practice blade?


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

the blades are dull, made to use over and over again so that you can shoot the head without dulling the sharper hunting arrows.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You need to shoot your set up with the broadheads you are going to hunt with. If you want to just dull a couple of regular ones and then replace with new for the hunt, that will work....you can buy the practice ones and not ruin a sharp out of the package one.

What you can not do, is just assume that they will hit the same as a field point, screw them in and go hunting. They are very likely to impact the target at a different spot.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Practice points*

Thanks for the information. It makes total sense now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think you understand now. Out of a dozen arrows, I would use 4 or so for practice. I use identical broadheads and blades that I hunt with, but use the practice ones in foam. I suggest several bullseyes or aiming spots on your foam, just 1 arrow per bulleye. I never shot a true robinhood, but have ruined many fletchings by shooting more than 1 arrow at the same bullseye with broadheads.


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

*practice blades*

I always tune my bow with field points each year. once I begin shooting consistent (1 inch or less) groups at 10, 20, 30, etc. yards, I will begin shooting the practice broadheads. From my experience, a high quality broadhead will hit pretty close to where my field points would. I would have to make a few sight and/or rest adjustments. Once I get my practice broadhead to shoot consistent groups (1 inch or less) at each distance then I would go back to shooting my field points to save my target. I wouldn't make any adjustments on my field points if they didn't hit the same spot as my broadheads. This technique has always worked well for me. Best of luck.

Also, I would practice with 3 arrows. I never made adjustments until after a 3 shot group.


----------

